# Lamb born in amniotic sack



## ruddenca (Oct 16, 2015)

One of my ewes gave birth today, didn't know she was pregnant. I discovered her out in the pasture next to the baby still in its amniotic sac. I've never had this happen before, but noticed what I thought looked like lesions on the sack. I'll attach a pic, the lesions are the dark circles which appeared to be on the outside of the sack as far as I could tell. Does anyone know if this is normal?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Was the baby dead, or did you get there in time?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Those attach the sac to the utero. Is the baby alive?


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Im not sure if its normal but I agree it looks odd


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

I hope it is alive.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

following.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

following


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Usually you see those on the placenta, I've had ones come out in a sack but as soon as mom gets up it breaks, I don't know how all that works in there but I'm saying this doesn't look normal, I've never seen it before but couldn't tell you why this did happen. Jill (goathiker) would be a good one to answer, this looks like something she would know lol


----------



## ruddenca (Oct 16, 2015)

No I didn't get there in time, I'm heart broken


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Im sorry


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Oh, I'm so sorry! :rose:

Was this her first birth? Usually the mom tries to take care of things like this.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so sorry  I have no idea about sheep, but in goats sacs that are tough to break are often a sign of selenium deficiency.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for the loss.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

even if you were there for the birth it still would have been dead. I have 300 ewes and abortions like this are not that uncommon. Don't feel bad there wasn't any thing you could do to prevent the abortion.


----------

